# 1990 dodge frustration



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I have a 1990 dodge with a fisher plow I am in the process of rebuilding. I just recently purchased another truck and I was thinking about keeping the Dodge as a plow/play truck. I got it back from the mechanic and it still doesnt run right it has the 360 c.i. motor with 90,000 miles it had been sitting for about 4 years and had major rust so I redid everything lines, brakes, u-joints,oil pan, you name it probably got changed it needs some things like a steering column interior and such. I dont have much cash flow since I'm only 16. I was wondering what guys thought whether i should dump it or keep it. how long will this truck run and the trans wont go into gear right so if any one knows how to get it to go in gear or has any hints I be glasd to hear them. thanks and if anyone knows a good cheap dodge mechanic in northern newjersey tell me a name.
thanks alot 
Eric


----------



## johngus (Aug 14, 2001)

First off after spending that much time and energy on that truck why give up now.With only 90k that truck should have lots of life left in it.As far as running rough,what have you done so far?i would think after 4 years of sitting the gas must be real bad.have you checked tune up?cap rotor wires?After sitting that long it's probably all due for replacement.Maybe you should check compression and cylinder leakdown first to make sure the engines good to begin with!!!!as far as the trans I'd start with a service and fluid flush,not just service have a trans shop replace all the fluid with a flush machine.I could go on all day about things to check but this post is getting too long.hope this helps some


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

Where in northern NJ?


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

*reply*

I had all of that stuff checked out. I had the mechanic check everything he changed all the wires and plugs and of course we changed the gas right away I had the bed and tank off in order to redo the fuel and brake lines I mean it runs but it misses when I put it in gear. I need to figure a way to adjust the trans or something like it doesnt hook up right away Proabably need a new one right? I went over it with my dad who used to be a mechanic we think the timing needs to be readjusted and some other minor things we are going to try. Its and awesome trruck and i would hate to get rid of it it's just going to be alot of work. I think I'm going to keep with it for a while longer but just wanted to hear what you guys thought. I live near morristown NJ in morris county in northern new jersey I cant really take it too far though because its not road legal yet. That would be the only problem.
Thanks 
Eric


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by johngus _
> *First off after spending that much time and energy on that truck why give up now.*


As the song goes, gotta know when to hold and know when to fold...


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We run a 1990 W350 4x4 with a plow. Dont forget your 1990 is a throttle body TYPE fuel injected! Check your pre-filter and fuel pump. Check your plug wires and plugs. This can make it miss! Start with the cheapest go to NAPA or whatever store you like a get the fuel filters for it and check ALL the vaccume lines also!


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

*thanks for the info*

It has a new filter and new pump on it I probably should try the fiter again since we put it on before the new gas lines I'll try it this weekend see what happens. I forget whether the mechanic put new plugs in it or not I really dont think the wires are new I'll try those things and see if it helps I think it needs some new gaskets on the intake and exaust manifolds. Also it smoking alot what do you think that would be caused by its white sometimes and then dark when you rev it or on other occasions its dark the whole time but only right when you start it or rev it up. I havent taken it on the road since the day we drove it home so road driving it and lots of pedal mashing should help to clear things up.
Thanks 
Eric


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

You might want to check the EGR valve on the intake manifold.I used to work on those 360's,and the EGR valve on the pre magnum engines went bad quite often,they usually had a stumble when it went,and sometimes a rough idle,when they would hang open slightly.you can unhook it,tap on it with a hammer lightly whjile its idling,see if it smooths out at all.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

*EGR*

I replaced the EGR valve that let it idle The truck wouldn't idle at all before, to keep it going i had to put a brick on the gas and let it sit above idle.
Eric


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

I belive that truck has a computor in it! A primitive one but still sends signals to fuel injection, spark and more. First try new plugs and wires after the filters and also get a cap and hardware ( A way to check your spark system is to get it to idle spray
WD40 on the cap, wires and vaccume lines if the truck races or dies you have a problem there!!!!! Try that may save you money!


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Eric,
We have a 90 Dodge that sat for about 8 months. We just fired it up and had similar problems. We changed the oil, and replaced the air filter. We changed the fuel filter and ran a couple jugs of STP fuel injector cleaner thru it. Now it runs fine although it is picky when cold. I figure a sensor for the FI system is going but not gone. Try the STP or if you can affor it the BG 44K is the best stuff on the market for cleaning FI systems. 
We have 2 90 Dodges and love them both. Hang with it.
Scott


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Wierd that you replied just now as it will be going to the shop saturday to get a look over before the winter. Hopefully he can get it running correctly so I can plow. Thanks for the support though  . Ill let you know how it runs after I get it back
Thanks
Eric


----------

